# Rapid progression of symptoms, video of shaking hands, and "Hashi's is no big deal"



## Lauruffian (Jul 31, 2013)

Oof. This is ridiculous. I'm so weak and shakey right now, it's maddening. I was just diagnosed with Hashimoto's barely three weeks ago, based on an increase in symptoms in the last 4 months that has increased even more in the last month itself. The fatigue is severe and impossible to push through, but right now the muscle weakness is maddening. I shake horrible when I hold up my hands and stretch my fingers out, but I feel that vibrating practically in my whole body.

I made a video of my hands on Sunday--it was better yesterday, but is like this again today. It's a private video but I can still link you to it.

Three months ago, I was riding my horse and even competed in a show (though the next day, my fatigue and body aches were off the charts--I thought I was just out of shape!). Now, I can't imagine having the strength to use my upper body at all on my a bit hard-mouthed boy.

The fatigue on Saturday was that "three steps ahead of a coma" I've heard it described as. I would try to be functional, but then would HAVE to lie down and sleep. Not nap--deep, heavy, dream-filled sleep. Ugh.

THEN Sunday, the very next day, it was the opposite--the heart palpitations kicked in and I was jittery and shakey. Horribly hard to work through, but easier than the YOU SLEEP NOW! fatigue. I also noticed my vision seemed foggy at times, like I was looking through dirty glasses. Throughout all this, I have little appetite.

I've been on synthroid for 2 1/2 weeks, so still am waiting to feel better. I managed to get to the lab for bloodwork Saturday (needing a nap after, heh) to test my T3, T4, TSH, vitamin D, rheumatoid factor, and prolactin levels, but don't have my results yet. I do have a solid nodule that's just under 1cm on my left lobe, but I haven't seen the endocrinologist yet (that's next week) to go over what is next. Once that nodule was found, my GP sent me off to the specialist.

Anyway, while my GP thinks (and I agree) I've had Hashi's for 20+ years, I don't understand why all of a sudden in the last 4 months (last month in particular), everything has magnified to this impossible to work through level. Is this typical or the experience of anyone here? Is it a sign of something? (Not sure what something, but wanted to ask.)

Also--I've heard a few people (my mom's doctor, for one) who says Hashimoto's is not a big deal. I really hope that is the case for me, too, once it's managed--but right now, unmanaged, it's maddening. Have any of you encountered this?


----------



## StormFinch (Nov 16, 2012)

I'm really sorry you're having such a hard time of it Laura. I've been through this but at a much slower pace, as in months rather than days.

Did you get a TSI test? Now more than ever you need to know.

See if this sounds familiar to you: http://www.thyroidboards.com/hashitoxicosis/


----------



## jrohrigj (Aug 30, 2012)

I haven't been diagnosed with anything, but for me the fatigue factor for me was the worst I've been. A couple of weeks ago for three days in the middle of the week the fatigue was at its worst. I'm still somewhat fatigued, but not as bad as I was then. Then the Sunday after that I had the shaky hands. I had that a lot last year, but not to much until now. I was holding my little niece and my hand up against the table so my forearm was shaking instead, and the heart rate is starting to kick up some.


----------



## Lauruffian (Jul 31, 2013)

StormFinch, my GP didn't want to do the TSI test until we had the results of the ultrasound. But, since the ultrasound showed the nodule, she sees it as beyond her scope and has referred me to an endo--so no TSI test. (The bloodwork I had done on Saturday was something she had initially wanted me to do about 3mos after starting the synthroid--but, since she's sending me to the endo, she wants him/her to have those numbers now.)

And yes, Hashitoxicosis does sound familiar, a bit too familiar...but as a layperson I don't want to jump to "OMG! I have the severe form!" --You know? I want to try and make it to the endo next Tuesday and then see what happens from there.

jrohrigj, it's always reassuring to hear others are experiencing similar symptoms. Hope you're feeling better soon.


----------



## jrohrigj (Aug 30, 2012)

Thank you. Hope your feeling better soon


----------



## catherinelyn (Jul 17, 2013)

Hi Lauruffian,

I just want to give you a big hug :hugs:because I know what you are going through, as I also suffer from incapacitating fatigue of undetermined cause and I have Hashimots's....and I have 2 horses and I LIVE to ride. You can review some of my posts for my history. All I can tell you based on what has happened to me so far:

1) your nodule is <1cm, so they may not want to do an FNA, but if they will, go for it. I had a 1.2cm nodule and had a PT last Tuesday because the FNA came back as suspicious (20-30% chance of CA). I just found out yesterday that it was papillary cancer. I'm lucky in that it was small and had not yet spread to lymph nodes.

2) Don't push too hard through the fatigue. You may even want to cut back on your activity to the point where you have little/no fatigue until you figure out what is happening. I think I pushed to hard this Spring and I'm still paying for it.

3) Others on the board are more knowledgeable about thyroid replacement but I believe it can take a little longer than 2 1/2 weeks to see an impact.

Good luck with your endo appointment next week. Let us know how it goes.

cathy


----------



## Keba (Aug 11, 2012)

I'm so sorry you're going through this. I also wanted to let you know you're not alone.
I went through that for over a year with normal levels and everyone thinking I was crazy. It's scary when it becomes something you can't "hide" or something that greatly decreases your quality of life.

I agree with others to take it easy, scale back some while this is burning. I hope you will get some answers from a new endo. Again take it easy, they may want to have a closer look at your med's and dosage.


----------



## Lauruffian (Jul 31, 2013)

Thank you, everyone. Thing is, I'm not sure exactly how to scale back. I'm a teacher and a mom of two young sons--chaos is the name of the game, heh. Last week was really, really stressful (which might be why the weekend was so awful)--Monday was the first day back to school with students, and I had an appointment with the cardiologist immediately after. I was in the super tired mode and fell sound asleep on the examining table thing waiting for him, heh. Tuesday, I rushed from work straight to visit a dying friend in the hospital (  ), driving an hour each way. Thursday was Back to School Night, a 12 hour workday. So by the weekend, I was fried.

Thing is, at least for now, the classroom is easier. I have control, it's quiet (these are older students), I know my routines, the kids are a good group. I'm just fried by my last period prep. At home, I'm constantly stressed trying to keep my sons from killing each other and/or destroying the house while also taking care of meals, laundry, etc.

But today, I'm blehhhh. Right now my pulse is around 100 and the palpitations are icky, and I have a vague pressure/pain/weird feeling in the center of my chest. We'll see what the rest of the week is like. Geez, I'm also typing wrong words--foggy thinking, I suppose.

Sunday is my now passed friend's viewing, and Monday is her services, so there'll be stress of that sort. 

Question on Hashitoxicosis--if that's what it is, is there a risk of things getting even worse, or dangerous, if it isn't recognized and treated? Basically, should I be okay until the 27th? Or should I be on the lookout for certain things signaling a more urgent need for care?

(Sorry again if this doesn't make sense; fuzzy headed and all.)


----------



## Ana78 (Aug 8, 2013)

Lauruffian
Before you think it's hashitox, i think you should consider if the new pill and dosage are working for you. I couldnt take synthroid or levo (brand). Im now on armour which at least doesnt nearly kill me. After doing my research i might switch to Nature Throid which is for allergic people (ive become very allergic and suspect the pill is not helping).


----------



## Lauruffian (Jul 31, 2013)

Ana, I have my doubts it's the medication because a lot of the symptoms began worsening before I started taking the synthroid. I've only been on the synthroid for 2 weeks, but I've noticed the progression in the past 4 months and a noticeable worsening in the last 4 weeks or so. Not that it's not possible the synthroid isn't making it worse, but I think it's unlikely the source of this.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Lauruffian said:


> Oof. This is ridiculous. I'm so weak and shakey right now, it's maddening. I was just diagnosed with Hashimoto's barely three weeks ago, based on an increase in symptoms in the last 4 months that has increased even more in the last month itself. The fatigue is severe and impossible to push through, but right now the muscle weakness is maddening. I shake horrible when I hold up my hands and stretch my fingers out, but I feel that vibrating practically in my whole body.
> 
> I made a video of my hands on Sunday--it was better yesterday, but is like this again today. It's a private video but I can still link you to it.
> 
> ...


Hashi's sometimes develops into full-blown hyperthyroid. Also a solid nodule raises suspicion for cancer. Both these things can cause the symptoms you describe.

I hope you have scheduled FNA of that nodule?

Thyroid cancer in patients with hyperthyroidism.
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/12876418

Hashi's and Graves' closely related
http://www.thyroidmanager.org/chapter/hashimotos-thyroiditis/

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/12876418
The above on hyper and cancer was rare in 2003 but not so rare now. Probably due to better diagnostics or poorer environmental factors or both


----------



## Lauruffian (Jul 31, 2013)

I won't know what they're doing with the nodule until my appointment with the endocrinologist next Tuesday the 27th. I'm going to push for a FNA.


----------



## StormFinch (Nov 16, 2012)

And Laura, the only thing you probably need to worry about as far as symptoms goes is if you start a hyper pattern and don't come back out of it. Right now it sounds like you're cycling quickly from hyper to hypo and back again, but if it lasts longer and your heart rate stays high, you might want to go in.


----------



## Lauruffian (Jul 31, 2013)

Thanks, StormFinch. That's good to know.

Interesting--the nurse called with my lab results today. My TSH was down to something like 2.5 from 5.24 from just a month before--I'm shocked at how low it is. I mean, I know it's normal-range, but I've been hypo forever. I guess it goes along with a hyper swing, huh. Although it's interesting; the day the tests were done, I had really deep, heavy fatigue, which is more of a hypo symptom. The shaking, heart palpitations, etc. started late that night, and went into high gear the next day.

I don't have the lab results in hand yet, though. They're mailing them to me.

Also interesting, my rheumatoid factor was elevated (don't know how much yet). The same thing popped up when we first tried figuring out with me 15+ years ago. The doc thought my general fatigue and body aches were either lupus or rheumatoid arthritis, and when the test for lupus came back negative, he assumed it was RA. (This was one weird doc--he hardly spoke and avoided eye contact. I don't think he was exactly listening to me. Or, in the same universe.) But, RA made no sense to me at all. It didn't match what I was experiencing, and still doesn't. I confess I blew it off and was embarrassed by the whole thing and assumed I was just normal.

So, now I'm wondering if it's Sjogren's syndrome or something else. I know some folks here have said having one autoimmune disease makes it likely I have another. Like potato chips, heh. Whee.


----------



## Keba (Aug 11, 2012)

What are your RA numbers?


----------



## proud-armywife (Jul 29, 2011)

I just wanted to say I am so sorry that you are going through this. I have experienced a lot of the same symptoms. It is so frustrating and sad. I feel so upset when I make plans to do things and just cannot get enough to do anything. I started going to walmart just to walk around because I'd become so angry if I was at home I'd sleep or sit and I felt like I was letting the disease win- Even if I didn't have any money to spend I'd leave the house and walk because in my mind I was fighting. I have these days still and tackle them the same way- I have to. I cannot lay still I will not accept it. This is just me - everyone deals with it in their own way. I will tell you this. Thyroid disease of any kind is not "no big deal" I am not a doctor- and all of this is my opinion- but your thyroid controls more than people think-your blood pressure, your heart rate, your body temp, your bathroom "experiences"
hair loss, joint paint, depression, sleep schedule, equilibrium, headaches, weight loss and gain, bone loss, this is just a few things I have experienced. I do not think that this is no big deal. This disease has caused me anxiety about going to far from home for fear I will pass out not be able to get home because of exhaustion. I said to my husband I wish I had a disease where docs are so attentive you can get planned and direct treatment and try and move forward. I have experienced that autoimmune diseases are a "fly by the seat of your pants" disease and it doesn't end-the unpredictability really bothers me. Your disease is real and that video is horrible. I am so sorry- I am thinking and praying for you.


----------



## Ana78 (Aug 8, 2013)

Armywife
You have just said exactly what i feel! It is maddening, but hang in there. Question, why is your iron so high? I dont think thats good. Also, when my free t3 is in that number i feel exausted. It has to be closer to 4. You have other lab results out of range, r u taking care of that?


----------



## Ana78 (Aug 8, 2013)

And Laura, 
Synthroid and levo only give you t4, no free t3. For me its suic..(dont even want to write that word) what i mean is my symptoms get so bad on t4 only that its like letting me die. Also you could be having allergic reaction to it on top of your previous symptoms making them worse. I havent seen the video since i dont have flash player on my ipad. I know u mght have something else but why not change the pill to see how it goes? I insist bc im soooo traumatized by both synthroid and levo (and i think armour is crap...but at least doesnt kill me). The list of symptoms i had on those two pills is very long, many symptoms for each corner of my body. Even things i didnt know were possible, like having no blood circulation when folding arm, leg or sitting...had to be straight and moving all the time or would get huge like, my shirt and pats wouldnt fit (in a matter of minutes) and i would feel "elevated" from the bed. immidiatelly after that, really bad tachicardia like my heart was about to colaps if i didnt stand up and walk...couldnt sleep. Also, If i sat my breath would start fading pretty fast until i was not breathing anymore, not because of asthma or any respiratory probl, its like the body wasnt responding and i was leaving this world. And that was just the beggining. It was like being in a terror movie. Every day something different, something i had not seen or heard of in my life. Switched to armour and things got much better (although its unreliable, at least for me). 
Tell your dr to tell you your free t3 and free t4 levels. If t3 is low you might need cytomel along with your synthroid or just switch to naturethroid, armour


----------

